# ARE DOCK LEAVES POISONOUS?????



## My_chestnut_mare (22 July 2009)

Can anybody tell me if docs are poisonous?
 as my mare was tied up and she started to chew a docking but then dropped it


----------



## trundle (22 July 2009)

Do you mean dock leaves?

They are quite bitter, which is probably why your horse spat it out. They are poisonous if a horse eats loads and loads....but the bitterness means most horses won't eat them, and a horse would genuinely have to eat shedloads of docks to be poisoned. So i think your mare will be OK.


----------



## Wasrandyra (22 July 2009)

No, they are definately not.  Horses just dont like the taste at all - very bitter.

Dont panic, your horsey must have plucked one by accident.


----------



## Donkeymad (22 July 2009)

If you mean docks, then no, they are perfectly safe for horses to eat.


----------

